

Apple's Safari 5 threatens the revenue of news sites and blogs - mlongo
http://macsandapps.com/2010/06/08/safari-5-hands-on-with-the-new-reader-view/

======
bradleyland
If content providers would quit assaulting my eyes with animated, auto-play
advertising that makes it next to impossible to read the page, I'd consider
viewing their content on their actual website. And while we're here, how about
some leading in the seemingly 8px type they all like to use? Better yet, how
about increase the size to something that is legible for people whose vision
isn't as acute as it used to be, _and_ use an appropriate amount of leading?

------
scottchin
I haven't tried this Safari 5 feature yet, but it sounds very similar to a
feature that is also already on the iPad version of Safari and other iPad apps
that make use of the web view API.

On the iPad, if you double tap on the text area, the view will zoom in just
enough so that the horizontal span is as wide as the main text region. But a
big difference on the iPad is that the original presentation is not modified,
just zoomed in.

